# Lowrance Networking



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I recently purchased electronics upgrades for this year. I've not been able to install yet though. I had some questions that maybe some of you can answer.

New helm unit is a Lowrance HDS7 Gen 2 with LSS-2. My old unit is a Lowrance LCX-20c. I would like to know if it is possible to network the two helm units together, so I can use the HDS7 for viewing SI/DI, and the LCX for GPS with no sonar?

The LCX was what came with the boat and has a thru-hull ducer. I would like to mount the new transducer (83/200) on the stern with the LSS-2 transducer and run the 83/200 and GPS on the LCX if possible.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Wish I could help you out, but all I know a little about are the Birds. If you don't get the answer here, check out Bassboatcentral. Great source for info, along with this site of course. 

http://www.bbcboards.net/lowrance-g...pics-networking-diagrams-troubleshooting.html


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

